# Contador con 74190, 7447, 555 en circuit maker



## jok3 (Ago 5, 2006)

Hola a todos estoy armando un circuito con 2 74190 2 7447 ( es un contador ascendente y descendente) y 2 displays 7 segmentos, un amigo por aca me ayudo bastante, pero tengo una duda con el oscilador , para poder trabajar con un oscilador necesito un 555 para que pueda generarle pulsos al 74190 pero no se como realizar la configuracion del 555 ya que el mismo puede ser configurado para que realice varias operaciones e buscado en las guias por aca pero no he podido Espero q me ayuden  gracias de antemano Yo lo simule en un programa que se llama circuit maker.


----------



## thevenin (Ago 7, 2006)

Hola

Te explico un poco de circuitmaker:

Cuando te paso algo que crees que funcionaría en un montaje real, y no funcione en circuitmaker sigue el siguiente procedimiento:

1. Selecciona el componente (el 555) y pulsa el botón de ayuda (la ?). 
2. Ve al menú abrir, abre c:\archivos de programa\circuitmaker\examples y busca un circuito similar al que intentas simular. En este caso verás en acción el 555.ckt, y tendrás la respuesta a tu pregunta.
3. Mira la FAQ del circuitmaker: http://www.circuitmaker.com/support/tech_faq.htm


Pero como verías en el punto 1, el 555 no funciona en circuitos digitales, ANALOG ONLY, ahí tienes el problema:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
555 Timer			Analog Only

[Linear ICs/Timers]

This device includes the SPICE data for simulating a 555 Timer.  Timers may be selected from a list of available subcircuits (i.e. UA555) or new subcircuits may be added by the user.  Double-click on the device to select the desired subcircuit.  When creating astable circuits, initial conditions will be required on the timing capacitor in order for SPICE to converge on a solution.  For monostable operation, the component model subcircuit should be used rather than the macromodel subcircuit.

Example circuit:

555.CKT
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Adjunto archivo contador.ckt.

También mira el circuito   examples/counter.ckt, y alguno que otro más.

Saludos.


----------



## ADOLFODIAZ (Mar 25, 2010)

jok3 dijo:


> Hola a todos estoy armando un circuito con 2 74190 2 7447 ( es un contador ascendente y descendente) y 2 displays 7 segmentos, un amigo por aca me ayudo bastante, pero tengo una duda con el oscilador , para poder trabajar con un oscilador necesito un 555 para que pueda generarle pulsos al 74190 pero no se como realizar la configuracion del 555 ya que el mismo puede ser configurado para que realice varias operaciones e buscado en las guias por aca pero no he podido Espero q me ayuden  gracias de antemano Yo lo simule en un programa que se llama circuit maker.


Hola JOK3,
He montado es contador pero no me funciona, no cuenta ordenadamente sale cualquier numero al darle el puso de entrada.

Alguen pdria decirme en que puedo estar fallando?


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 27, 2010)

Hola ADOLFODIAZ

Como no se conoce el circuito que has montado nadie te ha sugerido nada.
Sobre qué, por medio de qué, qué software utilizaste para montar ese contador ?
Te refieres al circuito que adjunto JOK3 en el año 2006?
Pueden ser muchas cosas por lo que no funciona bien tu circuito.

Podrías adjuntar un dibujo o un archivo para analizarlo y poder sugerir algo?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ADOLFODIAZ (Mar 27, 2010)

Hola Mauro,

Mira adjunto te he colocado el circuito del contador, este contador se lo has enviado a otro amigo que lo estuvo necesitando en su momento.
No estoy trabajando este circuito en ningun programa, sino que lo he montado fisicamente, pero como te comentaba no me quiere funcionar.

Agradezco tu colaboracion.

Hola MrCarlos,

Disculpame he colocado el mensaje dirigido a Mauro.


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 27, 2010)

Hola ADOLFODIAZ

Es extraño que no funcione tu contador; todo parece estar bien a excepción de las entradas D’s que deberías conectarlas a tierra.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ADOLFODIAZ (Mar 28, 2010)

Hola MrCarlos,

Gracias seguire revisando.

Seguire tu sugerencia respecto a la entradad de datos.


----------



## ADOLFODIAZ (Mar 29, 2010)

Hola MrCarlos,

Quiero comentarte que ya me ha funcionado el circuito del contador.
El problema se me estaba presentando en la entrada de pulsos; como los estaba entrando de forma manual y no con ningun reloj por eso era que se prentaba el problema.
La entrada de pulsos la he ingrasado al contador atraves de una compuerta.
 

Gracias de todas formas por tu colaboracion


----------



## juanpbecerra (Jun 13, 2010)

hola adolfodiaz yo tambien necesito realizar un contador descendente pero no tengo idea de como hacerlo deberia contar de 20 a 0.....agradeceria mucho tu ayuda


----------



## Kathiiii (Ago 30, 2010)

Hola!!! Yo necesito hacer un conteo descendente, es mas bien un cronometro que debe empezar en 59:59 y terminar en 00:00 y tambien el tiempo debe determinarse con un dip switch, debo utilizar integrados 190, y ese es mi problema porque yo hice un diagrama pensando que era con flip flops y eso se me facilitaba, pero con contadores no se como, porque tambien lleva flip flops, pero no se donde van ni como.... Si me pueden ayudar.... se los agradeceria mucho.....


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 31, 2010)

Hola Kathiiii

Dices en tu mensaje #10:
“y tambien el tiempo debe determinarse con un Dip switch”.
A cuál tiempo te refieres ?.

Es, relativamente, más sencillo hacer ese cronómetro con contadores.
Si tienes el diagrama que hiciste con Flip-Flop’s notaras que se utilizan las salidas Q’s, de estos, que son enviadas al decodificador de 7 segmentos.
Entonces, es igual, las salidas Q’s de los contadores van a los decodificadores.
Los pulsos de aplican al primer Flip-Flop y de este al segundo.....
En el contador ya están estas conexiones internamente, así que solo tienes que aplicar los pulsos a la entrada Clock del Contador.

Para contar de 59:59 a 00:00 necesitas 4 contadores 74190, uno para cada cifra. Debes aplicar los pulsos al contador de las unidades de segundo (CP) y la salida RC a la entrada CP del siguiente y así sucesivamente.
Cada que los contadores de segundos lleguen a 00 debes restablecerlos a 59 por medio de sus 4 entradas D y aplicando un pulso, de transición negativa, a su entrada PL.
Lo mismo debes hacer con los contadores de Minutos.
No es muy difícil verdad ?, Máxime que ya hiciste uno con Flip-Flop’s.

Ahora bien, dónde entran los DIP Switch?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Kathiiii (Sep 1, 2010)

Hola! Gracias por tu ayuda!!! Te explico, cuando conectes a Vcc el conteo debe iniciar desde 59:59 y debes poder alterar ese tiempo, o sea, variarlo con un dip Switch, por ejemplo, si quieres que empieze en treinta segundos, con el dip ingresas el treinta. Saludos!!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 1, 2010)

Hola Kathiiii

Entonces te sirve el circuito que adjunté en mi mensaje anterior.
Solo tienes que agregar la circuiteria para los minutos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Kathiiii (Sep 2, 2010)

Muchas gracias MrCarlos!! voy a hacer el proyecto y te cuento como me quedo... y de nuevo, muchas gracias!


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 7, 2010)

Hola MrCarlos... no pude contestar antes, pero en fin, te cuento que ya entregué mi proyecto y si me salió, agradezco mucho tu ayuda.... mmm.... usé el diagrama que me diste, sólo le hice un par de cambios y le agregué un flip-flop... el proyecto tenía un valor de 20 puntos y yo saqué 16, por pequeñas fallas, pero como repito te agradezco mucho.... Hasta pronto y saludos....


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 7, 2010)

Hola Kathiiii

hasta pronto

Quiere decir que 8 puntos que sacaste son mios ?

No es Broma, Perdón

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 8, 2010)

Bueno... en realidad si!!!! 8 puntos que saqué son tuyos...!!!! muchas gracias....!!! Saludos...


----------



## perfectod (May 5, 2014)

ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------

